# IUI Meds



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello. Me again, sorry!

Just wondering if anyone could give me a heads up on meds taken with iui?
We have a nurse and docs appt at the chelsea and westminster in december and we will plan out treatment and ive been told i may have to wait around for medication...
Can anyone shed any light on this? I am now going to google it all but as i say ive no idea except something called chlomid... but would appreaciate any personal experiances

Thank you x


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi, meds is something that every clinic seems to do slightly differently. On my first cycle I took clomid, which is just a tablet every day for certain days of your cycle, however other clinics like to use injectable drugs. For more recent cycles I injected two different drugs once a day each. Many, again not all, clinics will also give you a trigger injection to force ovulation at the right point, whilst some will monitor you and let it happen naturally.

Don't worry, they will talk you through it all at your appt.

Kx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

KG said:


> Hi, meds is something that every clinic seems to do slightly differently. On my first cycle I took clomid, which is just a tablet every day for certain days of your cycle, however other clinics like to use injectable drugs. For more recent cycles I injected two different drugs once a day each. Many, again not all, clinics will also give you a trigger injection to force ovulation at the right point, whilst some will monitor you and let it happen naturally.
> 
> Don't worry, they will talk you through it all at your appt.
> 
> Kx


Thank for your reply. Yeah im sure all will be revealed at the appt, just wondering whats involved really. Just trying to get ahead of the game lol


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

hi there mustbemummy

i took clomid last time in september then had an injection in tummy to make me release my eegs i also had 2 scans clomid makes you ovualte more eggs and i only took for 5 days but i was hungry on it and a bit moady they are the side effects but ever one is different
and you mute not need clomid it depends on you but ur clinic will talk you though it all and everyones different 

best of luck 

lee4mark x x x


----------



## musttryharder (Sep 19, 2011)

It does vary a lot between clinics it seems. I am on my first cycle of IUI and I am taking menopur which I have to inject every day. Then I'll have a trigger shot as well. Our clinic does this as standard, but sometimes uses puregon instead.

Good luck


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you both. I guess i will see. Just want it to hurry up now, Ive never been good at patience lol


----------



## leam31 (May 4, 2011)

Hi must be mummy

I took nothestirone to start af on certain day, then clomid and injected menopur on certain days, then finally took pregnyl to trigger ovulation, i think every clinic is different.

Good luck x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

leam31 said:


> Hi must be mummy
> 
> I took nothestirone to start af on certain day, then clomid and injected menopur on certain days, then finally took pregnyl to trigger ovulation, i think every clinic is different.
> 
> Good luck x


Thanks for your reply! Was this for your first iui that you took all that?


----------



## leam31 (May 4, 2011)

Morning,

yeah all of those 1st and 2nd cycles, I would have preferred no meds but wasnt an option due to PCOS
x


----------

